# Airforce mess Dress at civillian wedding?



## once a gunner (3 Mar 2014)

Does anyone know if it would be allowed to wear mess kit as a guest at a civillian wedding?  My friend is getting married and instead of buying a new suit, I was wonder if my mess kit would be appropriate?  at the cost of it, just looking for a few extra places to wear it....


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Mar 2014)

I think the generally accepted protocol is that one should wear it in the evening, at the reception. It's not exactly a walking out order of dress after all. If there's no objection then S1A for the wedding, S2 for the reception.


----------



## once a gunner (3 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the correction,  I meant to say for the reception....not the actual wedding part...


----------



## dapaterson (3 Mar 2014)

Talk with the couple in advance to make sure they are OK with it - sometimes, showing up in a uniform can take attention away from the couple on what's supposed to be their day.


----------



## once a gunner (3 Mar 2014)

thats a good plan too!


----------



## Remius (3 Mar 2014)

Is it a black tie event?  You might be overdressed for the event.

If this is a formal event with guests expected to to wear formal dress, it might be more appropriate.


----------

